# Cow shares-Michigan



## michickenwrangler (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone offering cow/herd shares in northern mid-Michigan or southern Northern Michigan? (Houghton Lake to Tawas, south to Saginaw area)

Or

Does anyone sell milk? This is, uh, for my chickens.

Thanks


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 3, 2010)

Found one! I get milk on Saturday!


----------

